# trendline electric bike



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

HI I have a Trendline electric bike on which the motion sensor and rotating disc (Which senses when you are pedalling to activate the electric motor) have ceased working. Anybody out there that could point me in the right direction to overide the sensor so that it would go by just twisting the throttle i.e. twist and go, or if anyone knows where i could get spares or contact trendline. Heres hoping ROSMIC (Rosie and Mike)


----------



## PixaComXis (Feb 9, 2011)

*Any solution?*

Hello,

I have the same problem in a Trendline Electric Bike. Do you solve it?

Thanks

João Maria


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Joao Maria,
Try this electric bike forum www.pedelecs.co.uk.

I was thinking of buying a secondhand Giant Suede bike which is a pedal sensor and they tell you on there how to bypass the sensor which may apply to your bike.

The posting is by andrewelectricbike1 on the 6th June 2007 21:38 hrs GIANT SUEDE POWER ON DEMAND MODIFICATION if you join as a member (no fee) you can access a sketch of the wiring.

Basically you tee into the 2 crank sensor wires ( do not cut them ) and run the 2 new wires to your handlebars where you connect them to a house bell push button switch and fix the switch to your handlebars.
Push the switch and away you go, the push button is a safety feature in the event of an accident, if you used an on/off switch should you lose control the wheel would keep turning.

I am sure the forum can help you.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

On our Urbanmover it was possible to bypass the crank sensor, although not legal according to the supplier. There is a wiring block in the frame at the bottom bracket where there is a plug and socket separated. Just connect the plug and socket and the throttle is ready to go without the need to pedal. Dont know about your specific model but worth having a look

Noel


----------



## CNCP (Aug 6, 2011)

[marq=left] 

Hi, I also have a Trendline Folding Electric bike which I have just bought secondhand. It has a problem! When I'm riding, the motor cuts in and out when I use the accelerator and with a jolt. (Can't be doing the mechanism any good!). The handbook diagnoses the problem as 'circuit breaker is tripped' Trouble is, I don't know where the circuit breaker is so wonder if anyone can help.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks
CNCP


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have a trendline bike it's been in the loft for a few years, it was working fine when I put it there. I am open to offers of purchase if any one wants it.

Ron


----------



## camaway (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Trendline Electric Bike*

Hello everyone, I am so please to have found this place, nealy giving up.

I recently received a Trendline electric bike (red and fairly newinsh) without a charger. The battery under saddle slides down over a 3-pin kettle shape cable that looms into the system, with a Phono shape terminal on the top of battery, without any specifications whatsoever. I can't find any other terminal for a charger. Could someone be good enough to tell me where does a charger plugs into for charging and what size battery charger I need, hence 12v/24v and what terminal it uses hence {hpno/3-pin, etc..., please?

Many thanks


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I have a trendline bike it's been in the loft for a few years, it was working fine when I put it there. I am open to offers of purchase if any one wants it.
> 
> Ron


pm sent


----------



## camaway (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trendline Bike*

Hi,

Thanks for your offer.

I got the bike without a charger and any specifications. I would like to know about the charger, the shape of it's terminal and where it plugs into and voltage as there is no indication anywhere on the bike. Like I said, the battery plunges onto a 3-pin kettle shape cable that looms back to the system and a Phono plug on top of the battery< under the handle which looks like a audio/video plug.

If you can help me with that I would be grateful however, where about is the bike, I am in Kent.

Many thanks


----------



## Gilea22 (May 13, 2015)

I have been given a Trendline Electric Bike and need battery connectors and a Manual.
Living in hopoe
Gil


----------



## grandad.wales (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi have you still got the bike and how much thanks ian. E mail [email protected]


----------



## dmallagh (May 13, 2020)

Gilea22 said:


> I have been given a Trendline Electric Bike and need battery connectors and a Manual.
> Living in hopoe
> Gil


Trendline folding electric bike battery box has 2 12v lead acid gel 12v batteries of 10aH and has a phono like connector to the charger. I can send pictures if needed.


----------

